# Interessante Themen für Referate



## Jokkerino (1. April 2009)

Nun wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein vernünftiges Theme für ein Referat bzw eine Präsentation.
Das Fach ist egal, würde mich freuen wenn ihr viele u. vernünftige Vorschläge hättet, hab schon etwas gegoogelt bin aber auf nichts vernünftiges gestoßen und mir selbst fällt auch nichts gutes ein. Habt ihr selbst erfahrung mit sowas? 
Bedanke mich schon im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Ich habe letztes Jahr über die deutsche Ultrá-Szene im Fußball gehalten.
Gab ne schnuckelige 1 und sehr positiven Zuspruck aus der Klasse.

Ist aber sicher nicht jedermanns Thema.


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Greenpeace, Elvis Presley, Coca Cola, IBM, Microsoft

Das fiel mir auf anhieb so ein


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Dinosaurier, Nazi-Regime, HTML, Franck-Hertz Versuch, Smegma, Pepsi, Ford, Vögel, Raubkatzen, Abfallbeseitigung, Energiegewinnung, ...


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2009)

Könntest in Geo über irgendein Land bzw. in Musik über irgendeinen Musiker/eine Band machen, das sind meisstens Themen mit denen man recht leicht gute Noten bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder in Physik über Cern, aber das ist sicher kein so ein ganz einfaches Thema...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

"Spezifische Auswirkungen einer Raum-Zeit Singularität innerhalb eines Subraumdominierten Konvergenzfeldes inaktiver Antimaterie in Verbindung mit einer dedizierten Feldangleichung innerhalb der Anti-Zeit"

Ist ein tolles Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Out-of-Africa Theory, Planung eines Tags der offenen Tür, ... die Themen sind echt easy kommen aber schwierig rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zudem wurden alle themen die ich sonst schon hatte genannt XD


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dinosaurier, Nazi-Regime, HTML, Franck-Hertz Versuch, Smegma, Pepsi, Ford, Vögel, Raubkatzen, Abfallbeseitigung, Energiegewinnung, ...



Will dich ja nicht plattmachen... aber:
-Nazi-Regime: Ein viel zu umfassendes Thema, um ein einfaches Referat zu halten


Die anderen Themen sind, je nach Klassenstufe, sehr schwer altersgerecht an den Mann zu bringen. Dinos, Vögel oder Raubkatzen.
Andere sind wiederum zu Fach-Spezifisch 
Und das eine kenne ich gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - was den Verdacht aufbringt, dass es ein gutes Referatthema sein könnte.



Selor schrieb:


> "Spezifische Auswirkungen einer Raum-Zeit Singularität innerhalb eines Subraumdominierten Konvergenzfeldes inaktiver Antimaterie in Verbindung mit einer dedizierten Feldangleichung innerhalb der Anti-Zeit"
> 
> Ist ein tolles Thema
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du da gesagt hast "Ich möchte euch heute etwas über die spezifischen Auswirkungen einer Raum-Zeit Singularität innerhalb eines Subraumdominierten Konvergenzfeldes inaktiver Antimaterie in Verbindung mit einer dedizierten Feldangleichung innerhalb der Anti-Zeit erzählen" ist dein Kurzreferat schon wieder rum x)


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

Hab damals 7te 8te Klasse en referat über wirbelstürme in nordamerika gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gab ne 1 ud dabei hatte ich nur ein DIN A4  Blatt welches vollgeschrieben war udn eine Folie mit nem Saugrüssels eines Tornados den rest hatte ich aus dem Kopf gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gab auch ne schnucklige 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Lehrer sind allgemein beeindruckt wenn folgende Kriterien gleichzeitig eintreten:

-Du hast kein Blatt zum ablesen
-Es wirkt aber auch nicht auswendig gelernt
-Und du stotterst dennoch nicht rum

Wenn du das schaffst (und das kann ich gottseidank) hast du schon so gut wie gewonnen.

Allgemein:
Ein gutes Thema bei dir ist beim Klassenkameraden ein schwaches Thema.
Selbstrendend gibt es mehr (Irak-Krieg) und weniger (Die relativität der binomischen Formeln in Anbetracht ihrer geometrischen Umsetzung) einfach umsetzbare Themen.
Grundlegend ist es wichtig, sich ein Thema auszusuchen, das kein Neuland ist für dich.
Kennst du dich in deinem Thema aus oder bist sogar sehr erfahren dort ist das schon die halbe Miete.
Sicher kein Zufall, dass der Notenschnitt der Referate letztes Jahr in meiner Klasse beim Pflichttehema "Wählen sie eines dieser Theman" nur bei 3,1 lag, beim Thema "Thema frei" aber bei 2,2!

Und sicher auch kein Zufall, dass mein Kumpel, der sich entschied, WoW und Guild Wars in seinem Referat zu portraitieren und gegenüberzustellen eine 1- bekam, während eine Freundin, die etwas über Karl Marx erzählte, ein Thema das sie ziellos wählte, nur eine 3 bekam.


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Spezifische Auswirkungen einer Raum-Zeit Singularität innerhalb eines Subraumdominierten Konvergenzfeldes inaktiver Antimaterie in Verbindung mit einer dedizierten Feldangleichung innerhalb der Anti-Zeit"


Ich stell mir das gerade so vor...
"Ich würd gern ne GFS in Physik halten"
"Hast n Thema?"
"Klar... Über die spezifische Auswirkungen einer Raum-Zeit Singularität innerhalb eines Subraumdominierten Konvergenzfeldes inaktiver Antimaterie in Verbindung mit einer dedizierten Feldangleichung innerhalb der Anti-Zeit."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Was Referate und das Vortragen betriff hab ich eigendlich schon immer n recht geschicktes Händchen gehabt wenns Fragen gibt kannst dich gerne melden^^


----------



## Oonâgh (1. April 2009)

Ich hab vor zwei Jahren über WoW nen Referat gehalten.. War DER Kracher im Relikurs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (1. April 2009)

hmm sind ja ein paar interessante sachen und tipps dabei, danke schonmal dafür, hab mir einiges notiert.
Will jedoch noch mehr sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

was immer seh gur ankommt

Civil war
Was ist das gEhirn, wie funktioniert es
Die Evolution vom autralopithecenus zum homo sapiens =)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. April 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ich hab vor zwei Jahren über WoW nen Referat gehalten.. War DER Kracher im Relikurs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ersatzreligionen allgemein wo ich das grad les^^

und Drogen das is son geiles Thema kannst ja au mal erklären wie man das zeug selber macht und anbaut XD


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

- Chuck Norris
- Bud Spencer


----------



## Oonâgh (1. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> - Chuck Norris
> - Bud Spencer



Du hast Terence Hill vergessen, zu mindest wenn du letzteren erwähnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Satanismus, Musikbands, Länder, Promis, usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

